# Brandungsangeln/ angeln allgemein bei Maasholm



## Altonaer Jung (7. Mai 2016)

Moin Moin ... Ich bin in Juni in Maasholm und möchte zum ersten Mal Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee betreiben.
Eine passende Rute, Rolle und entsprechende Vorfächwr und Bleie sind bereits vorsorglich gekauft.
Es wäre super wenn mir nun jemand weiterhelfen kann in Bezug auf Köderkauf in der Umgebung und auch wo es Sinn macht sich an den Strand zu stellen, um auch ein wenig Fisch der Hausfrau präsentieren zu können!?

Zum anderen wäre ich sehr verbunden wenn mir jemand paar Tipps geben kann wo man auf der Ecke in punkto Spinnfischen aktiv werden kann !?

Ein Freund kommt noch mit der gerade erst seinen Schein gemacht hat und wie jeder weiß sind Fische am Band die beste Möglichkeit dem Angelfieber zu verfallen ;-)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die hoffentlich zahlreichen Hilfestellungen


----------



## Dorsch Ralle (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln/ angeln allgemein bei Maasholm*

Hallo Altoner Jung!
Köder ( Wattis, Seeringler und Tobis) bekommst du in Kappeln am Hafen bei Frank Piotter. Als Angelstelle kan ich Dir den Srandabschnitt beim ``Lobster`` in Olpenitz empfehlen. Habe dort im letzten Frühjahr gut Platte gelöffelt.
Die Stelle wurde auch in einer der letzten Ausgaben von kutter und küste angepriesen.
Bin bis Mittwoch auf Fehmarn zum Würmerbaden.
petrie heil


----------



## degl (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln/ angeln allgemein bei Maasholm*

Schönhagen ist ebenfalls ein gutes Revier...........

Und mit ner Schleikarte kann man es auch bei Rabelsund versuchen ist auf auf Platte und auch auf Dorsch ne Möglichkeit

gruß degl


----------



## Altonaer Jung (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln/ angeln allgemein bei Maasholm*

Vielen Dank die Herren für die schnellen Antworten  

@ dergl Rabelsund sieht auch sehr ruhig aus da werden wir es auf jeden Fall mal probieren 
@ Dorsch Ralle viel Spaß noch beim Schaumbad  Bekommt man bei Frank piotter auch Vorfächer und solche Geschichten !?


----------



## degl (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln/ angeln allgemein bei Maasholm*



Altonaer Jung schrieb:


> Vielen Dank die Herren für die schnellen Antworten
> 
> @ dergl Rabelsund sieht auch sehr ruhig aus da werden wir es auf jeden Fall mal probieren
> @ Dorsch Ralle viel Spaß noch beim Schaumbad  Bekommt man bei Frank piotter auch Vorfächer und solche Geschichten !?



Ja und vor allem die aktuellsten Infos.....#6

gruß degl


----------



## Altonaer Jung (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln/ angeln allgemein bei Maasholm*

Sehr gut ... Ich werde Montag mal in Hamburg zum ersten Mal auf Butt gehen ... Und spätestens nach dem Trip nach Maasholm gibt es ne Rück- und hoffentlich auch Fangemeldung


----------

